# Mi vergogno......



## @lex (5 Ottobre 2007)

di averli votati...

http://www.skylife.it/html/skylife/...incentivo-mille-euro-giovani-per-affitto.html

non ho parole....1000 euro massimo in 3 anni (quindi circa 300 euro all'anno) 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   per i giovani con un reddito inferiore a 15000 euro.....
 e oggi mancava poco che venissi alle mani con uno stronzo della cgil del cosiglio di fabbrica durante una riunione sindacale sull'accordo firmato a luglio per le modifiche alla legge Maroni ecc.... se avrete la possibilità di firmare il referendum votate no...è una vergogna...
TUTTI IN PIAZZA, x giorni interi se necessario!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cat (6 Ottobre 2007)

importante aver dato loro la possibilità di esprimersi al meglio.

così si è visto cos'hanno combinato.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> di averli votati...
> 
> http://www.skylife.it/html/skylife/...incentivo-mille-euro-giovani-per-affitto.html
> 
> ...


 
chi è causa dei suoi mal pianga se stesso


----------



## @lex (6 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> chi è causa dei suoi mal pianga se stesso


parliamoci chiaro, gli altri sono uguali....


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> parliamoci chiaro, gli altri sono uguali....


 
ci mancherebbe.


----------



## cat (6 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> parliamoci chiaro, gli altri sono uguali....


 

ci mancherebbe.


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ci mancherebbe.


che fai copi???!!!!


----------



## cat (6 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> che fai copi???!!!!


 
siiiiiii.


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> siiiiiii.


dicevo io


----------



## Old Marat (6 Ottobre 2007)

Per me sono peggio...




@lex ha detto:


> parliamoci chiaro, gli altri sono uguali....


----------



## @lex (6 Ottobre 2007)

Marat ha detto:


> Per me sono peggio...


con questo governo ci devi mettere anche la delusione.


----------



## cat (6 Ottobre 2007)

meglio , peggi, simili, votate gente, votateLI.

e poi VE LI tenete.


----------



## Old Addos (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Perchè no*

Secondo me , Prodi è un grande ( non per nulla è emiliano ) e sta facendo e farà un eccellente lavoro ; fra l' altro , sta ridando credibilità al Paese a livello internazionale , appoggiato da ministri di gran vaglia.


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Secondo me , Prodi è un grande ( non per nulla è emiliano ) e sta facendo e farà un eccellente lavoro ; fra l' altro , sta ridando credibilità al Paese a livello internazionale , appoggiato da ministri di gran vaglia.


se ci riuscirà!! ah ah dato che è quasi al capolinea


----------



## cat (7 Ottobre 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Secondo me , Prodi è un grande ( non per nulla è emiliano ) e sta facendo e farà un eccellente lavoro ; fra l' altro , sta ridando credibilità al Paese a livello internazionale , appoggiato da ministri di gran vaglia.


 

interessante anche questa affermazione.

sto attendendo di rendermi conto del suo eccellente lavoro.
sicuramente lo vedremo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2007)

*dipende*



@lex ha detto:


> con questo governo ci devi mettere anche la delusione.


La delusione è sempre proporzionata alle aspettative.
Se non ci si aspetta nulla o ci si aspetta porcherie non si è delusi


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> *di averli votati...*
> 
> http://www.skylife.it/html/skylife/...incentivo-mille-euro-giovani-per-affitto.html
> 
> ...


Se ti fanno così schifo, vedi di fare una scelta migliore informandoti bene, anche per me, dato che una delle schifezze è anche il fatto che uno straniero (me, tedesco) che sta nel Bel Paese per oltre 25 anni non abbia il diritto di votare, mentre invece ha tutti gli obblighi (ed anche di più) verso lo Stato Italiano ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Ottobre 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Secondo me , Prodi è un grande ( non per nulla è emiliano ) e sta facendo e farà un eccellente lavoro ; fra l' altro , sta ridando credibilità al Paese a livello internazionale , appoggiato da ministri di gran vaglia.


Io vedo solo quello che devo al governo, e cosa ricevo.

Con Berlusconi ho ricevuto una calcolatrice di 2 Euro di valore, prodotta con 5 Euro di tasse.

Con Prodi non ho più uno spicciolo e lo spreco è la ricompensa dei miei sforzi. 

Avrebbe dovuto dimettersi, diverse volte. Però è vero come dite voi, uno è peggio dell'altro, tanto vale che riceva l'ennesima auto blu, privilegi e pensione, e sia ricompensato per gli affari che non sarebbe in grado di concludere da solo.

Se è davvero un grande capo, dovrebbe preoccuparsi della gente che gli permette di scaldare la sedia, e dare una possibilità sia ai giovani, sia alle aziende, insomma: abbassare le tasse, dare la possibilità di crescere, ridurre gli sprechi. Scusate che ve lo dico, ma credo che un po' di politica seria manca davvero.


----------



## cat (7 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Se ti fanno così schifo, vedi di fare una scelta migliore informandoti bene, anche per me, dato che una delle schifezze è anche il fatto che uno straniero (me, tedesco) che sta nel Bel Paese per oltre 25 anni non abbia il diritto di votare, mentre invece ha tutti gli obblighi (ed anche di più) verso lo Stato Italiano ...


 
germania?
di dove se posso chiederti?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2007)

Monaco di Baviera


----------



## Old Angel (8 Ottobre 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Secondo me , Prodi è un grande ( non per nulla è emiliano ) e sta facendo e farà un eccellente lavoro ; fra l' altro , sta ridando credibilità al Paese a livello internazionale , appoggiato da ministri di gran vaglia.


----------



## cat (8 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Monaco di Baviera


Io vicino a Stoccarda.
hai presente Marbach Am N.( Shiller)?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Io vicino a Stoccarda.
> hai presente Marbach Am N.( Shiller)?


Marbach am Neckar - hmja, auf der Landkarte


----------



## cat (8 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Marbach am Neckar - hmja, auf der Landkarte


ich bin in Ludwigsburg geboren.

stupende cittadine.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ich bin in Ludwigsburg geboren.
> 
> stupende cittadine.


Da war ich mal mit der Schule - einen kurzen Ausflug. Kann mich kaum noch erinnern.


----------



## cat (8 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Da war ich mal mit der Schule - einen kurzen Ausflug. Kann mich kaum noch erinnern.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


>


Ehmsì, sapevo che ti avrei lasciato a bocca aperta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e senza parole


----------



## cat (8 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Ehmsì, sapevo che ti avrei lasciato a bocca aperta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
decisamente Giuvà.
finora avevo sottovalutato i tuo fascino.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> decisamente Giuvà.
> finora avevo sottovalutato i tuo fascino.


Wie ist es schon eine liebe sehen geboren!!


----------



## cat (8 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Wie ist es schon eine liebe sehen geboren!!


 
fedi, fedi....lazzarone che sei.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> fedi, fedi....lazzarone che sei.


Immer!!!


----------



## cat (8 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Immer!!!


genehm immer.


----------



## @lex (8 Ottobre 2007)

Nuova sezione in progress "Come ti conosco il/la crucco/a?"


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Wie ist es schon eine liebe sehen geboren!!


Vedi, che la gelosia rende quasi onnipotente - Feddy parla le lingue: tedesco!


----------



## cat (9 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Vedi, che la gelosia rende quasi onnipotente - Feddy parla le lingue: tedesco!


poliglotta.
non si finisce mai di conoscerlo feddy.

Giuvà..... ma alora tu parli Italiano con accento tedesco o come?


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Giovanni*



Admin ha detto:


> Vedi, che la gelosia rende quasi onnipotente - Feddy parla le lingue: tedesco!


Non esagerare, è che lui fa di necessità virtù.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  E' uno che si impegna...
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Scusate...*

... vado a farmi un cicchetto, ho avuto un momento di destabilizzazione sulle qualità del nostro premier...... un genio lo è sicuro se ha cuccato quasi un miliardo di vecchie lire per uno studio che diceva che l'alta velocità, in sintesi, era riuscire a far viaggiare più veloci i nostri mezzi di trasporto rotabili........... 
I tecnici del settore stanno ancora a terra dal ridere, ma intanto si è beccato una seppellita di soldi!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non esagerare, è che lui fa di necessità virtù....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh oui oui madame!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> poliglotta.
> non si finisce mai di conoscerlo feddy.
> 
> Giuvà..... ma alora tu parli Italiano con accento tedesco o come?


Tedesco alla "Sturm Truppen"


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Admin*



Admin ha detto:


> Tedesco alla "Sturm Truppen"


Insomma quando ti presenti dici "Piacere Giofanni???" 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Insomma quando ti presenti dici "Piacere Giofanni???"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciofanni


----------



## Rebecca (9 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Monaco di Baviera


wie geht's dir?


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> wie geht's dir?


Ci mancava l'alto atesina!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> wie geht's dir?


Gut. Du kannst ja auch recht gut Deutsch


----------



## Rebecca (9 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Gut. Du kannst ja auch recht gut Deutsch


ich habe Deutsch zwei jaren gelernt... aber ich habe alles vergesen!


----------



## Rebecca (9 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ci mancava l'alto atesina!!


aoh? veneta bin ich!


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> aoh? veneta bin ich!


Visto come si fa a farsi dare qualche indicazione geografica??  

	
	
		
		
	


	













A.........? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (perchè qualcosa mi dice che non sei di .........a?:carneval


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2007)

*Admin*



Admin ha detto:


> Ciofanni


Giusto dimenticavo l'effetto Ratzinger!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## cat (10 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Tedesco alla "Sturm Truppen"


 
forte.
con cadenza dunque.
simpatica sta cosa.
interessante.



il tipo sta prendendo forma:
capelli alla sparviero, accento deuch.....cos'altro di significativo?


----------



## cat (10 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> aoh? veneta bin ich!


 

ich bin.
i tedeschi sono molto teutonici nella forma e posizione delle parole.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> forte.
> con cadenza dunque.
> simpatica sta cosa.
> interessante.
> ...


Tempo addietro ha pure messo la foto...apriamo l'asta su e-bay!?!?'


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tempo addietro ha pure messo la foto...apriamo l'asta su e-bay!?!?'


Sì, ma in che settore???  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> forte.
> con cadenza dunque.
> simpatica sta cosa.
> interessante.
> ...


Stavo scherzando. Ormai, d'accento, si potrebbe intuire l'influenza nordica, non obbligatoriamente oltre confine


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sì, ma in che settore???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amministratori di Forum


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2007)

*Admin*



Admin ha detto:


> Amministratori di Forum


 
Sei proprio tedesco... fantasia zero!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## cat (10 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei proprio tedesco... fantasia zero!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ad ognuno le sue fantasie.
i tedeschi sanno essere molto raffinati.
la classe non è acqua
poi fare l'amore sussurrando paroline in tedesco...... sublime.


----------



## @lex (10 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ad ognuno le sue fantasie.
> i tedeschi sanno essere molto raffinati.
> la classe non è acqua
> poi fare l'amore sussurrando paroline in tedesco...... sublime.


achtung!!!!raus!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> achtung!!!!raus!!!!!!!!


Hai dimenticato "was ist das" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mentre "lo" guarda.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## @lex (10 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato "was ist das"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























mamamamamamamama.......mrs Bruja!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato "was ist das"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai troppa fantasia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   neeye:


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Ottobre 2007)

*Oppure...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato "was ist das"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Entschuldigung aber jenes ist das Bettuch... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E chi sa...traduca!!!


----------



## Bruja (11 Ottobre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Entschuldigung aber jenes ist das Bettuch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jenes????   Lettrice, vieni qui che ce l'hanno con te??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## cat (12 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Entschuldigung aber jenes ist das Bettuch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

